# My boy Nate deads 600x3 @181



## chicken_hawk (Mar 31, 2014)

So my bud Nate who traveled up to CHI town to meet Eddy and tb is prepping for the same meet I am in June. Here is is doing a triple with 600, he struggles with the third but in his defense I got him some side work moving some bricks as well as some moving boxes for two days.

Impressive nonetheless.


Road to a 700 lb raw deadlift at 181 drug free week 3 600 for 3 - YouTube


----------



## MattG (Mar 31, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## srd1 (Mar 31, 2014)

Dudes a beast!!!


----------



## psych (Mar 31, 2014)

Good job! Chest up more...


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 31, 2014)

strong !


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 31, 2014)

Man tell Nate I said very cool!  getting nice out soon... T


----------



## Alinshop (Mar 31, 2014)

Well damn! Your buddy is stronger than he looks!


----------



## jacked391 (Mar 31, 2014)

Looks like Nate gots the bug. Move more bricks lol. Nate should be damn proud. Good job.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 1, 2014)

Nate is a beast when it comes to deads...lb for lb he is almost untouchable. We both have a meet in June then hopefully come up to Chicago and celebrate.

Hawk


----------

